# Best choice in electronics



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I just bought a newboat and need to up grade electroinics what is everyonesthoughts on best unitis .
and what do you think are most user friendly Thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lowrance is most user friends IMO.......Bird's have the best mapping......dont be scared to check out Raymarine ive seen some impressive stuff out of them recently!


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

That all depends on what price point you want to spend.gps si ,di or just basic sonar .right now you can find good deals because lowrance is bringing out elite series to replace hook.humminbird is launching gen 2 version of there helix series . What size screens do you want ?for lake erie not sure on inland lakes If you want a GPS unit go with lowrance no card needed out of the box .garmin only shows waypoint only but other stuff looked good.humminbird unless u buy a lakemaster chip the GPS is not that great. If you have room cabelas has the lowrance hook 9 for 520 GPS di reg sonar . Overall your best bet will be to go to cabelas or some store where u can play with units in SIM mode


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice hookedonfishin. i want difor the bow and si gps for console looking fr at least 7inch screen 
and about $500 range is this asking to much for the price


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Look for the older version of the lowrance hook... the elite model units. There is a chance you can still find them in cabelas some bass pros etc.... also you might get lucky and find a bundled unit with a chart chip such as a navionics chart or cmap.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

1


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

really like garmin


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I changed over all my stuff to Raymarine over the last 2 years, the main reason is networking, i have 3 multifunction displays, autopilot, vhf dcs radios, ais, cameras, and a stereo, i can control everything on my boat from any of the mfds or my phone app..the graphics are incredible and seem to far out do the hummingbird stuff i used before. I would give them a look


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Check out Axiom raymarine . Soñar off my dragon fly pro 7. But upgrading to raymarine Axiom. Sweet unit


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

a friend of mine said that he bought one of the discounted older models for a great price at gander mt and found out that it sat so long at the store, it was already out of warrant from the manufacturer - he never had problems with it but it is a good thing to know


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I run the previous generation to what ever "everyone else" is buying. This is literally a chevy ford dodge debate. They all do the same. Now as far as user interphase or ease of use? Garmin usually wins this. Lowrance is more difficult to operate than hummingbird. Touch screens are nice, buy I hate dirty screens. Cold weather seems to slow down touch screens as well (based off phone experience) I believe that warranty starts from date of purchase receipt not manufacture date. I keep a file for the boat anyways. Raymarine has made some big moves in the last few years. (very necessary) 
With your budget I would look for some Lowrance HDS gen 2 left overs or the previous model hummingbird. Buy the biggest screen you can. When you split the screen on a small unit you get the equivalent of two hand held LOL!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

cabelas has some garmin's in the Cave for only 449!!!!!! insane deal!


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

Garmin chirp best 2d and forward look sonar. Really good prices now.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have the lowrance HDI-5, with GPS, DI. They were replaced with Hook series but you can find them real cheap now, I even seen them at XMAS time around $170 if you can find them. Real easy to use.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Upgraded to a Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 3 for my new boat being built right now. I did have a Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp on my old boat that I just traded in and it did everything that I needed it to. I think those are now called the Lowrance Hook which was said in a comment above. I have seen these for about $400sh with a 7 inch screen, if that $500 is what your price range is. Other than that this is def a Ford VS. Chevy argument. I still like my Chevy with a little bit of Lowrance added to it.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Accuracy of mapping - Garmin
Best 2D and CHIRP- Garmin
Best SI - Humminbird
Best DI- Humminbird
Easy upgrading software- Garmin
Ease of use- usually dependent on what the user is most acquainted with.
Customer service- Humminbird and Garmin tie.
Most advanced technology- Garmin panoptix is greatest fishing finding tool
Pricing- they are all insanely high.


----------

